# Mt Snow 4/19-Spring Skiing



## Quietman (Apr 19, 2015)

Decided to hit Mt Snow for their closing day, and was not disappointed. My brother paid $19.54 and my son and I paid nothing (except for an $8 burger), and we got more than our money's worth.  Arrived at 9, 1st runs were very firm. Decided to stay on the main face until 11, then hit North face.  Still firm but softening with each run. Even hit the glades off of Free Fall.  The bumps were really nice after 12 and got the legs burning. After a few portable Margaritas with lunch, back to the bumps and cruisers, and skiing 20-30' patches of grass.  My son was on old straight skis and he did a couple of 100' patches of grass and rocks, oh to be young and brainless.  Overall a great day of spring skiing and having fun.  Will post a couple of pics later.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 19, 2015)

What an awesome day!  From 9:30-12:00 I stayed on the main face groomer.  I could carve my edges into anything.  After lunch I rotated laps between Freefall and Ripcord.  I am not good at moguls at all, so I was pretty amazed at some of the skiers bashing those bumps.  Freefall had tight lines with deep troughs.  I could manage it but it wasn't as fun as Ripcord, which was in great shape with the bumps much wider spaced out and fewer people.  Ended my day (and my season) on Exhibition at 4 o'clock.  Absolutely fantastic.  Crowds were nice.  Busy enough to keep the party going.  Music and exposed beer bellies all around with an always-on audience viewing from the chairlifts!  Don't feel bad about the mountain closing- the base will be completely melted out by Tuesday.  Snowdance runout was really sad.  Didn't know Lodge has a rock garden.  The North Face will still be skiable till May.  Hike it if you can!  

And I said this is my last day of the year... wow.  Doesn't feel real at all.  This was...for sure... the greatest season I've done and I've never been so happy in my life.  I doubled my ski days, got to new mountains, and was paid to share my hobby.  I've skied every weekend since December (minus Christmas) and have enjoyed every minute of it.  My hobby which became my passion has become my lifestyle.  I can not wait for next Decmeber (or November?)!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2015)

Well done. It has been a GREAT season!


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 20, 2015)

I was there too.  Got first run down Ripcord when I happened to pass there just as the Patroller dropped the rope.  Challenger was quite lovely.  It received much less traffic than Freefall and was a much smoother "buttery ride" down.  

Aside to quietman: I didn't see you but I saw a bunch of other CMers there.

Note: ss20 said, "Don't feel bad about the mountain closing- the base will be completely melted out by Tuesday."  Totally untrue!  It's a cold rain which will do virtually no more damage than a similar storm in a January thaw.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 20, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Note: ss20 said, "Don't feel bad about the mountain closing- the base will be completely melted out by Tuesday."  Totally untrue!  It's a cold rain which will do virtually no more damage than a similar storm in a January thaw.



Exactly!

If it wasn't for the time contraint of wanting to weld and drag about 10 miles of replacement snowmaking pipe up the mountain before the snow finally melts (a process that will takes WEEKS on many trails there with the base depths still) they could of easily spun the lifts next weekend if they wanted too, with minimal amounts of diesel used to push some snow around in a few places


----------



## Quietman (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are a few pics and *HERE* is a quick movie of my idiot son grass and rock skiing. Notice the nice grass hump jump at the end.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2015)

was there too, was a fun day.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Here are a few pics and *HERE* is a quick movie of my idiot son grass and rock skiing. Notice the nice grass hump jump at the end.



Hey I thought that was a pretty cool video


----------



## dlague (Apr 21, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Here are a few pics and *HERE* is a quick movie of my idiot son grass and rock skiing. Notice the nice grass hump jump at the end.
> 
> View attachment 16616
> 
> ...



That video brought back memories of my son doing that at Jay Peak a few years ago.  Fun vid.


----------



## joshua segal (Apr 21, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Here are a few pics and ... a quick movie of my idiot son grass and rock skiing. Notice the nice grass hump jump at the end. ...


I've seen you on less snow than that!


----------



## Quietman (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup!  Spring grass skiing is fun!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was also there!

What a great day.  Got my ticket online for $19.54 - can't beat that, right?!  Got out there right away and there were no lines.  Like others said, the snow was a bit hard in the morning, but consistent.  I liked it.  Starting around 10 everything started to soften up a lot.  Good coverage on all of the trails.

I did a couple of warmup laps on Little John/Long John and then spent the rest of my time on Cascade and the North Face.  Lines were never a problem, but hopefully enough people to do the discount ticket thing again next season.

I'm not sure if anyone saw me - I had black pants, black sweatshirt, black goggles, black helmet (with a little green) and a black Ride snowboard... not very easy to pick out of a crowd I guess.  However, my beard usually gives me away.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 22, 2015)

Towards the end of the day, I had 5 Margarita nip bottles tucked under the headband of my goggles. I got a few comments.....;-)

No, I didn't consume them all by myself, even shared one with a stranger on the lift.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Towards the end of the day, I had 5 Margarita nip bottles tucked under the headband of my goggles. I got a few comments.....;-)
> 
> No, I didn't consume them all by myself, even shared one with a stranger on the lift.



I saw u


----------

